# The lst day of school is on the books!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Words I have longed for in the last few months and now actually get to say... DOWN TIME! We are gonna go do... nothing! NADA! Ab.so.lute.ly NO THING! Possibly at a park, or even a beach if there is one close enough by... or maybe a mountain. I know we have one of those. Probably just a park, but it still counts. =0) Have a great day. We're outta here!

Wishing you the best for the end of your school year. =0)


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoy! We will be at it one more week


----------

